# Is this a good deal? 2019 Specialized Chisel



## Virtus3 (12 mo ago)

登录 Facebook


登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。




www.facebook.com





I’m curious if this appears to be a good deal?

I’m softly in the market for something I can ride around the neighborhood on but also take out to beginner and intermediate single track. Not in a hurry to buy.

Two main contenders right now are Ragley Big Al and Nukeproof Scout 290 Comp. Would like to stay sub $2k and have something durable and upgradable in the future.


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

Can't see the link. Nothing wrong with the Chisel for where and how you plan to ride for now. Me and I guess most riders buy similar XC mtb's when first getting into riding or restarting the old hobby.

If this is literally going to be your first mtb and you're just dipping your toe into riding then consider a Chisel (or similar) a good start.

If you've done mtb'ing before and know you're going to stick with it, are going to push your skill level and ride more technical trails then I'd suggest forget the XC Chisel, go straight for the Big Al or Scout (or any similar trail orientated bike).

Spend more now and save in the long term on a bike that's ready to rock and more capable when you get to that stage which won't take that long.

An up to 2k budget will get you a very capable hardtail, ready to shred out of the box. The Big Al and the Scout are both good choices, have all the up to date long/low/slack geo, better forks, brakes, etc, etc with plenty of upgradable components available for the foreseeable future _*if* _you feel you need to replace any of the stock parts.


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

I’d rather have a new Vitus Sentier, Scout, or Big Al at that price point.


----------



## Virtus3 (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the responses. Not sure why the link isn’t working but it was a Chisel frame that had been built up with a lot of high end XC components. 

I do believe the Scout is the bike that checks the most boxes straight out of the box for me.


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

It's more about an XC bike always being an XC bike with regards geometry. Not bad, just not quite as suited to where you might end up riding it in future.

A regular riding Buddy has a 2017 Vitus Sentier, it's been and still is a great bike for the trails and riding we do regularly, it's worth a look.

Personally I've always really liked the Scout and came very close to buying one myself, it seems a great package overall so f.w.i.w. my vote would also be for that choice.


----------



## Virtus3 (12 mo ago)

Reaperactual said:


> It's more about an XC bike always being an XC bike with regards geometry. Not bad, just not quite as suited to where you might end up riding it in future.
> 
> A regular riding Buddy has a 2017 Vitus Sentier, it's been and still is a great bike for the trails and riding we do regularly, it's worth a look.
> 
> Personally I've always really liked the Scout and came very close to buying one myself, it seems a great package overall so f.w.i.w. my vote would also be for that choice.


The Vitus Sentier VR looks like a great bike for $1,500! I think I'm going to watch for either it or the Big Al to come back in stock as they seem to provide a little more value than the Scout. May also watch for a Giant Fathom 2 as it seems to be in that same bracket and my LBS carries them.

I'm a little stuck on sizing as I obviously wouldn't be able to test the Vitus or Ragley. I'm right on the cutoff between L and XL for both; just shy of 6'2", 34" inseam, and 220lbs. I'm leaning towards XL but just not sure...


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

Good choices. You won't be disappointed with either the Scout or Ragley. Don't have any experience or know a lot about the Giant but I'm sure that would be worthwhile considering too.

Yes, tricky, I was right inbetween a medium and large on the recomended sizing and got my bike mail order without the luxury of sitting on one. I went for the medium after comparing measurements with the previous bike I had. It fitted fine in the end.

Ideally of course getting a test ride or at least sitting on the chosen bike makes the choice a lot easier. Hard to say for sure but maybe trying out the Giant and then doing very careful comparisons might at least help a little with sizing? 🤔

Only a general recommendation, go for the largest if you prefer a stretched out riding position or the smaller one for more of a playful/flickable ride.


----------



## dezzrat1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Virtus3 said:


> The Vitus Sentier VR looks like a great bike for $1,500! I think I'm going to watch for either it or the Big Al to come back in stock as they seem to provide a little more value than the Scout. May also watch for a Giant Fathom 2 as it seems to be in that same bracket and my LBS carries them.
> 
> I'm a little stuck on sizing as I obviously wouldn't be able to test the Vitus or Ragley. I'm right on the cutoff between L and XL for both; just shy of 6'2", 34" inseam, and 220lbs. I'm leaning towards XL but just not sure...


Google reviews of the Giant Crest fork that the Fathom comes with.


----------



## Virtus3 (12 mo ago)

dezzrat1 said:


> Google reviews of the Giant Crest fork that the Fathom comes with.


Ah. Thanks for the heads up! Guess it’s down to the Vitus or Ragley.


----------

